# [BOOTLOADER][05-04] FFF 1.4A bugfixes + new look + recovery boot [APPLY FLASH.ZIP]



## Hashcode

*This is an UPDATED version of FIREFIREFIRE by Pokey9000*

*CREDITS and THANKS GO TO:
- Pokey9000: For getting this going. Hard to dev at all w/o a way of getting to recovery.
- eldarerathis: Menu code was used from the Extended FIREFIREFIRE github
- Icemank121: All splash/menu screens

**Version 1.4a of FIREFIREFIRE changes:*
*1. (1.4a bugfix) Reprioritized the different boot options so that regardless of idme bootmode, the options chosen from the menu would be used first.*
*2. Support for a single boot directly to Recovery for applying ROM updates, etc via "Reboot Recovery" menu in Android. Works with any recovery that is installed. All existing ROM devs need to update their BoardConfig.mk to support this by adding the following:

TARGET_RECOVERY_PRE_COMMAND := "idme postmode 1;"

Your builds will need to also have a working "idme" binary and the "libidme.so" lib for the reboot recovery option to work.

Both of these are in the prebuilts of the device tree on github:
https://github.com/KFire-Android/device-amazon-otter/tree/ics/prebuilt

3. Fixed Charging Mode which will pause the boot process and let the device charge if the current capacity is under 3%. If you connect it to the stock charger, the boot can proceed.*
4. Added a Boot Menu which is accessed by pressing the power button after a the initial splash screen is displayed. You then press the menu button again to navigate through each option. If you wait after an option is highlighted, it will automatically be selected after a few seconds.:
4a. Normal: Standard boot into your installed ROM
4b. Recovery: Boot to recovery
4c. Reset Boot Mode: This is a normal bootup but resets "idme bootmode" to 4000 for those that are stuck and can't access idme for whatever reason.

*NOTES:
Currently the handling of the power button is a bit sloppy, takes 1-2 presses for it to register each press to navigate through the menu.*

Download here:

Rombot mirror:
http://bit.ly/J5izIt
md5sum: c6df063aa4418c94bb40f06d4b524e5f

*Apply this flash.zip from recovery just like any other ROM or kernel .zip file. This is by far the safest way to upgrade your bootloader. It does a sha1sum check on the file before applying.*

GitHub source (forked from Pokey9000's original) here:
https://github.com/KFire-Android/kf_u-boot


----------

